# Best survivalist handbook???



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all,looking for a good survivalist sas book,any suggestions


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I enjoyed 'Prepper's Home Defense' by Jim Cobb and Cody Lundin's 'When All Hell Breaks Loose'. I found them entertaining and informative.

Also 'How to Survive the End of the World as We Know It' by James Rawles


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Google it!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I did there are so many


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Dare To Prepare 5th Edition 2013: Holly Drennan Deyo, Emergency and Disaster Preparation Encyclopedia: 9780985294526: Amazon.com: Books

and

LDS Preparedness Manual, V8, 2012 Edition (Volume 8.xx): Todd Assay, Christopher Parrett, Christopher M. Parrett: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Read the LDS one,It was pretty good. The first 18-20 pages were religeous stuff, but the rest was good info & you can download it free.


----------

